# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Ключи КIS/КАV

## Sanych

Тут будут ключики. Понемножку  Если попадут в чёрный список, не спешите. Проверяйте остальные. Не будет рабочих сигнализируйте, будем дополнять.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

*Ссылки перезалил*

*•*Вот небольшая инструкция для обновления, где не используется черный список.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*•**Kasper-Key Sharing Network (KKSN) v2.4.1d*
Благодаря этой программе вы будете иметь РАБОЧИЕ ключи на вашем компьютере каждую неделю. Больше не нужно искать ключи в интернете. Надо просто запустить эту программу, и выбрать из списка загруженных ключей те которые подходят для вашей версии Касперского. Для работы программы нужен .NET Freamework 3.0, если он у вас не установлен то нужно его установить.
~1.1mb
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*•*А вот и сами ключики: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
~241kb

----------


## Sanych

Эта прога наскольлко я знаю, работает уже с NET Framework уже 3.0 и выше

----------


## Pasha_49

Исправил) Ключи ещё потом добавлю. информацию о антривирях беру с сайта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Какие всё таки вы молодцы!

----------


## Pasha_49

Вот ещё немножко ключиков. И предыдущие ключи перезалил.
(А с нодом всё намного проще...)

----------


## Sanych

Свежая подборочка на КАВ и КИС

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Тоже вроде как не старые!)))[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Keys manager35 - для пересортировки старых и заблокированных ключей к различным версиям КИС и КАВ. Выполняет все операции за несколько кликов. Очень упрощает жизнь пользователя. Больше не надо проверять каждый ключ отдельно.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

ещё немножко свежих ключиков

----------


## Sanych

*Деактиватор КИС*
Сбрасывает триальный ключ. Можно активировать по новой и пользоваться бесконечно без всяких переустановок. 
Как пользоваться: Останавливаеш защиту Каспера. Выгружаеш его (правой кнопкой клик - Выход) Запускаеш прогу. Она делает своё дело. Можно запускать Каспера и активировать по новой.

*Пароль* на архив - 123

*Предупреждение.* Прога относиться к хак софту и будет расценена антивирем как троян. Поэтому при скачке и работе с программой отключать Каспера.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Gimlet

Как в среднем быстро банятся Касперским ключи? У Нода, к примеру, бан наступает уже через пару-тройку дней.

----------


## Stych

Да знаеш по разному бывает то раз в месяц, а то и каждую неделю.

----------


## Gimlet

Объясните: что значит "гостевое" обновление Каспера?. Почему некоторые не доверяют этому виду обновления? Чем "гостевое" отличается от лицензионного? Полнотой обновления что ли?

----------


## Akasey

Gimlet тебе немного в другую тему надо было.

Говорят что если обновлять через гость (сайты по гостю), то обновление несколько устаревшее. хз я обновляюсь через платник

----------


## HARON

А я по Гостю и все Окейно! По Гостю обновы такие же как и по платке,только чуть позже,ну часа на 2-3,вот и вся разница.Зато траф не тратишь.

_ добавлено через 5 минут_ 
Сборник ключей к программным продуктам от Лаборатории Касперского!
Все рабочие!!!!

В архиве находятся 462 ключей для следующих программ:
1. Kaspersky Anti-Virus 5,6,7,8: 290 ключей
- KAV5: 2 ключа
- KAV6: 74 ключей
- KAV7: 12 ключей
- KAV8: 202 ключей
2. Kaspersky Internet Security 6,7,8: 91 ключей
- KIS6: 17 ключей
- KIS7: 61 ключей
- KIS8: 13 ключей
3.Другие продукты Касперского – 81 ключей

Все ключи проверены на вхождение в чёрный список и являются рабочими на 17 июня 2009 года!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

вот пару ключей к КИС8: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Свежие ключики после вчерашнего бана

----------


## Sanych

2 рабочих на 16 июня для КИС 8

----------


## Sanych

Свежие ключики

----------


## Asteriks

Приучили меня без проблем ключи получать...(( А вдруг что не так - и сЁ? )) Надо учиться самой добывать, а я уже забыла как... ((

----------


## HARON

> Приучили меня без проблем ключи получать...(( А вдруг что не так - и сЁ? )) Надо учиться самой добывать, а я уже забыла как... ((


Петух не клюнет,Астер не перекрестится!)))

----------


## Asteriks

Флуд развёл? А ну-ка быстренько по существу напиши! А то...!:girl_devil:
Вроде у меня программ нужных нету и я ключей сама не находила.)) Отвыкла просто. Зачем утруждаться, когда есть всегда на кого положиться? ))

----------


## Sanych

Астер, зачем тебе напрягаться? Добудут, выложат. Ты только качай и жизни радуйся

----------


## HARON

> Астер, зачем тебе напрягаться? Добудут, выложат. Ты только качай и жизни радуйся


Вот так у нас всё! Русское АВОСЬ еще никогда не подводило!)))

----------


## Sanych

Свежие ключи

----------


## HARON

Ключи на KAV/KIS-2010 от 28.07.2009г


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Взгляните, что у меня не так?

----------


## Sanych

У меня та же беда. Скорее всего накрылась лавочка. Уже очень давно не пользовался этой прогой.

----------


## Stych

Никогда не пользовался и не собираюсь пользоваться подобными прогами. Есть несколько сайтов с них постоянно качаю ключи, не с одного так с другого, да и все. Остальное, считаю лишним.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Спасибочки за сайты. Только предупреждать надо о побочных эффектах, чтобы я во время скачивания детей от компа подальше увела))) Ну и насмотрелась же я картинок! ))
Сейчас отсортирую и скину ключи сюда.
*4 рабочих ключа на KIS8 4 августа 2009 года.*

----------


## Asteriks

> Keys manager35 - для пересортировки старых и заблокированных ключей к различным версиям КИС и КАВ. Выполняет все операции за несколько кликов. Очень упрощает жизнь пользователя. Больше не надо проверять каждый ключ отдельно.


Нету её тут. ((

----------


## Sanych

Рабочие ключи для КИС 8

----------


## Sanych

Ещё подборочка на КИС8 (2009)

----------


## Sanych

*Keys manager v0.36R3*

Новая версия для сортировки ключей к продуктам лаборатории Касперского.
Скачать Keys manager v0.36R3 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Свежая подборочка ключей -

----------


## Sanych

*Keys manager v0.40*

Новая версия для сортировки ключей к продуктам лаборатории Касперского.

----------


## Sanych

Подборочка ключикoff

----------


## Sanych

Ещё ключиков

----------


## Sanych

Сборничек на КИС и КАВ

----------


## VirDignus

а я себе лицензию купил, теперь вот сижу давольный )))

----------


## Vanya

хорошо те=)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Свежак -

----------


## Sanych

Ещё -

----------


## Sanych

Свеженькое - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Деактиватор КИС 2010.* 

Инструкция в комплекте. На забываем что антивирус считает её зловредной программой из разряда хак. софт.
Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Рабочие ключи на 4.01.2010 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mitrej

> http://freespace.by/download/a56879024f









> WXAUN-G1F94-G2V5B-38DGN

----------


## BiZ111

*11.02.2010*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*KAV/KIS*

----------


## BiZ111

*18.02.2010*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
_KIS/KAV_

----------


## Sanych

*13.04.2010*

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

*13.05.2010*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*KIS/KAV*

----------


## BiZ111

*25.05.2010*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*KIS/KAV*

----------


## BiZ111

*03.06.2010*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*KIS/KAV*

----------


## BiZ111

*07.06.2010*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*KIS/KAV*

----------


## BiZ111

*13.06.2010*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*KIS/KAV*

----------


## BiZ111

*18.06.2010*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*KIS/KAV*

----------


## BiZ111

*23.06.2010*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*KIS/KAV*

----------


## BiZ111

*08.07.2010*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*KIS/KAV*

----------


## Адмирал

все ключи уже в списке ...

----------


## BiZ111

*01.09.2010*
Делимся рабочими ключами и скачиваем.
*KIS/KAV*

----------


## Stych

Свежие ключи для Касперского от 26 октября 2010

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

сброс на триал

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Ключики к разным антивирусам, в том числе и к Касперскому.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

```
JMAKH-9AMFY-TKNG9-TW596 
Ключ на 30 дней из журнала Видеомания № 05 (164), май 2011.
```

----------


## Sanych

*Промо-акция для Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011*

Яндекс-версия Антивируса Касперского - бесплатна для использования в течение полугода. Антивирус обеспечит базовую защиту вашего компьютера от известных и новых угроз, сетевых и мошеннических атак, нежелательной информации. 

*Условия использования продукта:*
-Срок действия лицензии — 6 месяцев с момента первой активации.
-Лицензия позволяет защитить один компьютер.
-Воспользоваться специальным предложением «Лаборатории Касперского» и Яндекса вы можете только один раз.
-«Лаборатория Касперского» и Яндекс не предоставляет техническую поддержку этой версии. Если у вас возникли вопросы, попробуйте найти ответ в «Базе знаний»
-Антивирусные базы обновляются по расписанию раз в 12 часов.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

АКЦИЯ!!!Kaspersky Mobile Security код на 3 месяца
Очередная акция по раздаче кодов активации на Kaspersky Mobile Security сроком на 3 месяца.
Для того чтобы получить ключ нужно перейте по этой ссылке: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и указать в поле Email: свое мыло (реальное, на него придет письмо с ключем) и в поле Gutscheincode: этот промокод *49JHX-MW6B2* ну и подтвердить что вы не робот введя капчу. Через несколько минут проверьте почту! Удачи!

----------


## Настя

Отличная новость - спасибо!  А пока - анекдот в тему. 
Блондинке говорят: твоё видео в стиле "ню" гуляет по интернету. Она отвечает - не может быть! Мол, раздевалась перед веб-камерой только один раз, где капча требовала раздеться, чтобы подтвердить, что перед монитором - не робот

----------


## BAHEK

Если кому интересно, то напишу маленький алгоритм, следуя которому можно быстро активировать антивирус (у меня KIS 2012) ключиком из инета:

*1) Приостанавливаем защиту:*


_Нажимаем "Приостановить защиту..."_


_Выбираем "Приостановить"_
*2) Отключаем самозащиту:*


_Убираем галочку и нажимаем "Применить"_
*3) Выгружаем антивирус:*


_Нажимаем "Выход"_
*3) Скачиваем утилиты:* [[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]]

*4) Запускаем KeyGet:*


_Нажимаем "Скачать"_ 


_Ждем пока выкачает ключи_
*5) Запускаем KasTrial:*


_Убираем галочку "Включить самозащиту" и нажимаем "Сброс" (если потребует перезагрузку - перезагрузитесь)_


_Идем во вкладку "Активация файлом ключа" и нажимаем "Активация". Заходим в папку с KeyGet, там будет папка Keys и выбираем понравившийся ключик для вашей версии антивируса. Если программа выбивает что ключ не установлен, то берем другой ключ и так методом перебора._
*6) Включаем "Самозащиту" и "Возобновляем работу" антивируса

7) Спокойно обновляемся*

----------

